# Shawn Eric: Is there IBS of the STOMACH?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

For a week I have been waking up with a pain in my REAL stomach. Is there IBS of the stomach?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, if this is a new pain you should be checked by the doctor.Pain in IBS can radiate, so it can be hard to pinpoint, clinical IBS is more a lower colon kind of thing, but functional disorders can effect any where from the throat to the anus.The type of pain may be a clue too, but any new pain you should have checked out.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Here is my story one more time. Have had gastric emptying entire digestive/gastrointestinal system transit test (Oct 03) at temple, swallowing the egg with markers. Transit normal. Upper GI Oct 03. Normal. Rectal manometry Nov 03. Pelvic floor dysfunction (Don't have the numbers) 2 sessions of biofeedback failed. Had nervous breakdown from Dec 219 til Feb 9 2003 because of sigmoid colon pain everyone said was somatic. Resumed Biofeedback Jan. 04. Failed. Botux injections to the inner anal sphincter to "relax" pelvic floor. Failed. Temple doc has me scheduled for defacocography (sp) to see if pelvic floor has dropped June 21. Hypnotism has not helped the pain, which has spread up the left side, to what I think is the stomach. Second doc (Pennsylvania hospital) says hold on, that's major surgery that may not help your case. Colonoscopy scheduled May 20 04 (he's a Top Doc in Gastro in Philadelphia Magazine)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, from what your saying here, I think its important to keep working with the doctors. Also tell them that its no joke and you need help with pain management. Be forceful.I would call the second doc also and tell them this right away and not wait till the appointment.


----------

